# Nut Rolls



## ffemt128 (Dec 16, 2013)

Well I picked up all the ingredients to make my nut rolls. Will be making a double batch as I usually do. Probably going to mix up the dough Wednesday night as it needs to sit over night. These are not the normal dry nut rolls that so many make this time of year. These nut rolls are very moist and are oh so delicious.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 16, 2013)

Doug, could you post your recipe, please? We make the nut rolls in batches of 5 and have made 20 so far this Christmas Season. The recipe we use is from Bev's Mom and she got it from a friend who was of Eastern European (maybe Hungarian?) decent. They are delicious and a hit with friends and family. Always looking for improvement. Thanks.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 16, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Doug, could you post your recipe, please? We make the nut rolls in batches of 5 and have made 20 so far this Christmas Season. The recipe we use is from Bev's Mom and she got it from a friend who was of Eastern European (maybe Hungarian?) decent. They are delicious and a hit with friends and family. Always looking for improvement. Thanks.


 

I can post it when I get home. I have it on my flash drive there.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 16, 2013)

Growing up, my grandma's nut roll was a main staple. I make it every year and can not wait to hear your recipe. 

I was the unlucky one to have gotten the recipe from grandma. Now I have to make it for each and every holiday. I also make some 8 or 10 loaves for my wife to sell at the garden club's craft fair. They sell out in about an hour.

Mine is ... 

dough: flour, butter, sugar, sour cream, milk, egg yokes, and proofed yeast. 

Filling: walnuts, egg whites, sugar, and a shot of vanilla. 

This thread shocked me. I didn't think there were too many folks out there that knew about nut-roll.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 16, 2013)

For anyone interested, here is our recipe: 

*MOM'S NUT ROLL*​ *(This recipe makes 5 nut rolls)*​
2 packets dry yeast (or 4 1/2 tsp bread yeast)
~ 1/2 cup warm milk
~ 1/4 teaspoon sugar

Place yeast in glass cup with warm milk and sugar-cover with plastic wrap and place in warm area (proofing the yeast)

6 cups flour
3 tablespoons sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 pound margarine
3 eggs slightly beaten
1 cup sour cream

Place flour, sugar and salt in large mixing bowl. Mix all together. Cut in 1/2 pound margarine as you would pie crust. When mixture looks like pie crust mixture, place it on a large area suitable for kneading. Combine beaten eggs, sour cream and yeast mixture. Make well in center of this flour mixture and place the sour cream, egg and yeast mixture in the center of flour mixture. Gradually with a fork incorporate the flour mixture into the egg mixture. Start in the center around the liquid pulling the flour mixture into the liquid-this is a very soft and sticky mass, but eventually with kneading and a little more flour it will become shiny and elastic. This takes about 10 minutes of gentle kneading. You must gather the dough from your hands and the board constantly, as it is very sticky at first. When it is elastic and shiny set aside to rest at least 15 minutes.

Nut mixture:

8 cups ground walnuts
2 cups + 2 tablespoons sugar
1 1/2 teaspoon vanilla
1/2 teaspoon almond extract
2 eggs (lightly beaten)
1/2 to 1 cup warm milk and mix till paste like consistency.

Divide dough into 5 balls (about 320 grams) - I weigh mine on a food scale.

Roll each out in about a 15” circle and spread about 11/2 cup nut mixture on to each circle of dough. Roll into a nut roll. Place on a greased cookie sheet, seam side down or place in a jelly roll or nut roll pan. Let rise till double in size and bake 350 degrees for 35 to 40 min.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 16, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Growing up, my grandma's nut roll was a main staple. I make it every year and can not wait to hear your recipe.
> 
> I was the unlucky one to have gotten the recipe from grandma. Now I have to make it for each and every holiday. I also make some 8 or 10 loaves for my wife to sell at the garden club's craft fair. They sell out in about an hour.
> 
> ...


 

John,

This recipe was from a friend whos father use to make them before he passed away. I usually make these every year, I didn't make last year though and I'm not sure why. My recipe will make 8 rolls. I'll get it posted here in a few hours..


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 16, 2013)

Well here's the recipe I use. As I said it was passed down from a friends father after the father passed away. Prior to his passing no one in their family had he exact recipe.


*Best Nut Roll Ever Recipe*​ 

*Dough Recipe – Yields 8 Nut Rolls*

*Ingredients:*
9 Cups of Flour
1 Cup of Sugar
2 Teaspoons of Salt
1 Pound of Butter
1 Pint of Sour Cream
6 Egg Yolks
1 Teaspoon of Vanilla
2 Cakes of Yeast (small) dissolved in 1 cup of warm Milk

Sift flour, sugar and salt together in large bowl. Mix flour, sugar, salt and butter as for a pie. Into flour mixture pour milk with dissolved yeast, egg yolks (beaten with teaspoon of vanilla added) and sour cream. Knead dough until it is smooth and elastic. Place dough in refrigerator over night.
Remove the dough from refrigerator and let stand at room temperature for 1 ½ to 2 hours. Divide dough into 8 equal parts.
Roll dough in to rectangle or oblong (oval) 1/8” thick. Spread nut filling over dough evenly then roll it and seal the ends. Let stand and rise in lightly greased pans for ½ hour. Brush the top of the rolls with 3 beaten egg yolks and prick the top of rolls with a fork. 
Bake at 350° degrees for 30 to 45 minutes, sometimes a little longer, until golden brown.

*Nut Filling Recipe – Yields 8 Nut Rolls*

*Ingredients:*
3 Pounds of ground Walnuts
3 Cups of Sugar (more if you like sweeter filling)
9 Egg Whites – Beaten stiff.
1 Cup of warm Milk with ½ of ¼ (1/2 stick) pound of Butter dissolved in it.
1 Teaspoon of Vanilla
_Note: If nuts are very dry, more butter may be added to warm milk._
Fold sugar into ground nuts. Mix sugar and nuts together. Pour warm milk with butter into nut and sugar mixture. Mix well. Fold in beaten egg whites. If nut filling is too stiff, add a little more warm milk to make mixture a spreading consistency.


----------



## almargita (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks guys for posting these, My Aunt always the best cookies & nut rolls. Wish I would have learned how to make them before she passed away........
Will have to give these a try.

Al


----------



## JohnT (Dec 17, 2013)

The interesting story here is that my grandmother had a reputation for just keeping out one ingredient when giving out recipes. My aunt had her over to make it and very carefully wrote down everything she did. Now both my uncle and I make it (but I think that mine is closer to what Grandma made. 

I remember, as a small boy, we had a walnut tree. Grandpa had is husk the nuts (which stained them black). When I got to school the next day, the teacher took me to a sink and tried to scrub my hands. She scrubbed my hands raw with a rough brush, but it didn't do any good. 

Now, I actually need to buy the nuts at a grocery store. I am shocked by how expensive they have become over the last couple of years. Right now, they are more expensive than steak!

FFEMT128: That recipe is very close to the one I make.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 17, 2013)

I took the 3 lbs of butter out of the refridgerator last night after work. I'm thinking of making the nut filling and dough tomorrow night since it has to sit then start making them on Thursday, either that or I spend all day Sunday making them.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 18, 2013)

I mixed up the first batch of dough last night and also the nut mixture. I will take out of the refridgerator after work and then start baking after dinner. 8 rolls will be ready tonight. I'll mix up the rest Saturday for a Sunday baking day...


----------



## JohnT (Dec 18, 2013)

ffemt128 said:


> I mixed up the first batch of dough last night and also the nut mixture. I will take out of the refridgerator after work and then start baking after dinner. 8 rolls will be ready tonight. I'll mix up the rest Saturday for a Sunday baking day...


 
What is the reason for letting it rest? My grandmother let the dough rise twice (for about an hour), then assembled the rolls and let them rise also for about an hour.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 19, 2013)

JohnT said:


> What is the reason for letting it rest? My grandmother let the dough rise twice (for about an hour), then assembled the rolls and let them rise also for about an hour.


 

To be perfectly honest, I don't know. The recipe said to cool overnight then bring up to room temp. Just always what I have done.


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 19, 2013)

JohnT said:


> What is the reason for letting it rest? My grandmother let the dough rise twice (for about an hour), then assembled the rolls and let them rise also for about an hour.


 

Maybe I'll try this with the next batch...I'll keep you posted..


----------



## JohnT (Dec 20, 2013)

*Special request*

Guys, 

How about pictures? 

I will be making some this weekend, I will try to post pictures.

Hope all of you will do the same......


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 20, 2013)

Here's one of the eight. It oozed from the ends as you can see. I always manage to get one or two that the tops blow out on. Not sure why. They are wrapped loosely and not overly stuffed. Thise are the ones we eat. Ill be mixing up batch 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 20, 2013)

Here is one of ours. We wrap them in plastic wrap and aluminum foil and freeze them. I just unwrapped this one for the photo.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 20, 2013)

ffemt, 

Blowouts rarely happen to me for two reasons... 

I let this rise a great deal after I roll it (looks like this is what you did)

After rolling, I tuck the loose ends under. This seals them.



Rocky, 

That looks great. The only thing I do different is I brush it with egg just before going into the oven. This gives a darker, glossy finish.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 26, 2013)

The nut roll I made on Saturday. I had one split on me (a very rare occurrence)..


----------



## FL Steve (Dec 26, 2013)

My Aunt used to make my cousins roll dough for hours until they got it right. Every time I get down to the Burgh I pick up an armful and bring home to freeze. Never can find poppyseed though, just walnut.


----------



## JohnT (Dec 27, 2013)

FL Steve said:


> My Aunt used to make my cousins roll dough for hours until they got it right. Every time I get down to the Burgh I pick up an armful and bring home to freeze. Never can find poppyseed though, just walnut.


 
We only had walnut growing up (My grandparents had a walnut tree). I only can seem to find poppy seed or almond in stores and they never taste anything like walnut. This is why I always end up making it.


----------

